# Honda Snowblowers and Gravel Driveways:



## McRockFish

Well, I waited some days for the Honda engineering dept. to review my pictures and situation... I bought a couple 928's and intended to use one of the two on my gravel driveway and ran into a problem.

I'm posting a new thread because the others have gone off on some tangents (The other 2 threads are "I just bought 2 new Honda 928's", and the other one is "928 impeller housing quality").

Below is what the supervisor just informed me concerning using a Honda Snowblower on a gravel driveway.

1) The supervisor called me this morning and said the manual says don't use on gravel roads or driveways.

(Well as it turns out...That's a stretch because the manual is warning about safety and shooting a rock and hitting somebody and not damage to the machine). But, she told me that the manual says in the auger height section to not use on uneven sections, and she said that this "implies" gravel driveways. So she said Honda snowblowers are not to be used on gravel driveways.

So, she told me to use the Honda only on hard top.

2) I asked her what the engineers said about the impeller housings:

She told me that the engineers confirmed they are not symmetrical. I told her that as the impeller spins from an area of more tolerance to less, objects like small pieces of gravel get trapped and pinched and gouge the metal. She didn't argue with that, but had no comment.

3) I told her that I've been using 12 year old Ariens with no issue. The impeller housings are showing some wear on the Ariens but clearly will not wear through like this new 928 looks like it will because of the thickness. I asked her the thickness of the metal on a Honda and she said 16 gauge. I called Ariens and the metal thickness is 12 gauge on all models and has been for many years. 12 gauge metal is .1046" thick, and 16 gauge is .0598" A substantial difference in thickness.

There lies the problem, the shape of the non symmetrical Honda impeller housing is prone to trapping rocks as the impeller spins into the area with the tighter tolerance, and Honda has a much thinner impeller housing. Double trouble.
_________________________________________________________
So, live and learn. When I went into the dealer I told him I had been using Ariens with no issue on this driveway for 12 years. Both the Ariens Tech Support guy I phoned for advice, and the dealer, told me with my uneven gravel driveway Auto-turn may not be the best choice. The dealer told me the Honda had the posi traction I needed, and Honda is the best most durable problem free machine.

Oh well, I'll keep the 928 for my paved property, repaint the housing, and I've returned the unused one. Honda told me that they would not comment on any modifications to their machines, including lining the impeller housing for use on my gravel driveway. I don't want to be one of the first to do this, so for now, I'm back to using my old Ariens on the gravel driveway. 

Bummer, I was ready for something new. I wanted a Honda to work for me! For those of you with hard top driveways I'm sure the machine will be fine for you. And for those of you with shorter gravel driveways and less demanding conditions than I have, you will probably be fine with that thickness metal.


----------



## JnC

Thats too bad. I understand your frustration as well as these machines are well engineered but I guess they did not cover all their bases. 

The current HS1132 that I have was previously used for 15 years on a 400 feet long gravel drive way. The owner is an engineer by trait and had told me that after using the machine for a year he had the same dilemma, the impeller housing wasnt looking pretty.

His solution was actually pretty ingenious, although it did take a lot of work. He fabricated and welded in a secondary metal liner within the impeller housing.

When I bought the unit off of him the OEM housing was in mint condition but the secondary lining did show signs of wear.


----------



## bad69cat

Interesting - so they are more oblong in there huh? I can see where that would cause issues, even if you were to put a rubber blade on the impeller it would wear to the lowest point - so that's useless. Even on hard surface you could pick up a rock - so why would they do that? Sounds prone to problems no matter what. I suppose they are going to suggest you sweep your driveway prior to every snow! What about the EOD crap everybody gets left with - surely that wont have any foriegn object in it!! yeah - right.......


----------



## SND

Thanks for looking into this. 

When I had a look at the Ariens I had the impression their bucket/front end was heavier duty, but I couldn't bring myself to having a snowblower with anything other than a honda or yamaha engine on it. 

To answer your pm, 
If my HSS928 is not too damaged by the end of this season I'll try a piece of 1/8" plastic liner, with rivets or bolts out of the way of the impeller, but if its too damaged I'll put a steel piece in. I have a machine/welding shop thankfully so I have a few options. 
Regarding the adhesive backed plastic, I look forward to seeing how long it'll last for others. I'm worried the rocks (3/8-3/4" crushed) I'm hitting here could rip it out and cause other issues if it started to come off and got caught in there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

You wouldn't think the folks at Honda would say it shouldn't be used on gravel. At least not out loud. :icon_whistling:

Sure cuts out a lot of sales.


----------



## SND

Anyone know what the housing thickness on the older HS model was?
Just curious if it was 16gauge as well, or thicker.


----------



## YSHSfan

SND said:


> Anyone know what the housing thickness on the older HS model was?
> Just curious if it was 16gauge as well, or thicker.


I'm pretty sure is the same 16 gauge.


----------



## grabber

Not only it is hard on the housing but also the propeller bearing when the rocks get stuck between the impelled blade and housing wall...

I do have my driveway paved but there is always some sort of gravels that are loose here and there.... my housing is scratched also... 7h00 on the clock


----------



## skutflut

grabber said:


> Not only it is hard on the housing but also the propeller bearing when the rocks get stuck between the impelled blade and housing wall...
> 
> I do have my driveway paved but there is always some sort of gravels that are loose here and there.... my housing is scratched also... 7h00 on the clock


A bit disappointing that Honda seems to require that you have your property regraded and paved before using their machines.


----------



## skutflut

grabber said:


> Not only it is hard on the housing but also the propeller bearing when the rocks get stuck between the impelled blade and housing wall...
> 
> I do have my driveway paved but there is always some sort of gravels that are loose here and there.... my housing is scratched also... 7h00 on the clock


A bit disappointing that Honda seems to require that you have your property regraded and paved before using their machines. That amounts to a bit of an increase in the investment you planned to make.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Ouch. 16 versus 12 is a big difference in thickness

For those that are SB fanatics, any other comparative datapoints on metal thickness on the bucket, etc. I'd be Kurious


----------



## bwdbrn1

I have to say I'm a bit surprised that the owner's manual does in fact say not to use on gravel driveways. However, I'm also aware that in our litigious world besides all of the warnings and cautions that are intended to assist the owner/operator in being a safe user, there's also a certain amount of protection from product liability written into the manuals as well, and I suspect the use on gravel is one of them right there. Knowing your surroundings and watching for debris, being ready to stop the machine, and that articles thrown from them is hazardous is mentioned numerous times. All fall into the "Can't say we didn't warn you" category. The manual does say that the possibility that the auger shut off system in the HSS1332 could be triggered by a stone, so the company acknowledges that there is some likelihood of running into foreign materials. The manual does explain how to adjust the skid shoes for uneven ground, I believe it's on page 54, or so. That all being said, I'd be curious to know what other manufactures have to say about use of their machines on gravel driveways.


----------



## AriensPro1128

The manual for my 2002 Ariens 924508 has the following *
5. Adjust Runners​* Check and adjust Runners (see​​​​_Service and_​_
Adjustments​_​​​​). Allow 1/8 in (3 mm) between​
scraper blade and hard, smooth surface(s).​ Allow 1-1/4 in (30 mm) between scraper blade​ and uneven or gravel surfaces.


----------



## 69ariens

A lot of coin for a blower that won't work for you , that sucks. I hope your other blower you were able to return it and get one that will work for you.


----------



## 69ariens

Did your dealer know you were using the blowers on gravel and did your dealer know that honda does not recommend the use on gravel .


----------



## bwdbrn1

AriensPro1128 said:


> The manual for my 2002 Ariens 924508 has the following *
> 5. Adjust Runners​* Check and adjust Runners (see​​​​_Service and_​_
> Adjustments​_​​​​). Allow 1/8 in (3 mm) between​
> scraper blade and hard, smooth surface(s).​ Allow 1-1/4 in (30 mm) between scraper blade​ and uneven or gravel surfaces.



Thanks for locating that. I would think raising the auger height up on just about any snowblower would work, but then, that's just my opinion. 

Here's what it says in the manual for my 1999 HS622:

"Never use the snowblower to clear snow from a gravel road or driveway, as rocks may be picked up and ejected. This may cause injury to bystanders."

It has three setting for the height of the auger bucket, and the instructions say the highest is suitable for "Clearing of snow covering uneven ground".

Manufacturers print manuals to try to cover all the bases, both for you the consumer, and them the manufacturer.


----------



## uberT

*corrected:*



bwdbrn1 said:


> "Never use the snowblower to clear snow from a gravel road or driveway, as rocks may be picked up and ejected. This may cause injury to bystanders...


 and/or break the windows in your house." :blush:


----------



## uberT

My Ariens manuals (2 stage) suggests adjusting the skid shoes to permit 22mm of clearance on gravel.

For the single stage machine, Ariens suggests: Adjust skid shoes  so scraper blade does not contact gravel


----------



## McRockFish

To answer the question above: Yes, the dealer knew I was using it on my long gravel driveway. I made sure to say that in my first and only post so far on this thread.

Bottom Line is, I sent the pictures of the scrapes into the Honda engineering dept., and they got back to me days later with that info, as I noted on my first post. The housing is not symmetrical. The metal is 16 gauge (vs. the 12 gauge I am used to on Ariens), and they said Honda snowblowers are not to be used on gravel driveways.

At this point, I'm moving on, because for me, I need to find something that is heavy duty enough, to do the job for me.

Thanks to all for your input. Have a great winter.


----------



## mobiledynamics

McRockFish -

What did you end up getting to replace the other HSS you returned. Or did you just return it and you're using your older Ariens. Just kurious


----------



## AriensPro1128

My opinion is you have to use common sense. Any snowblower can be used on a gravel driveway as long as you raise the scraper blade height by some means. I have a paved 200' uphill driveway that is the last one on a one lane gravel road. The contractors that plow for my town do not care if the ground is frozen or not. The blades are all the way down. When the ground is soft, the blades dig in and skip 6 or 8 feet. I end up with all of dirt and rocks that have been dug up in my EOD mess. I push down on the handles and take it slow until I have an idea what the auger is picking up. One time I picked up a piece of 3 to 6" rock used as the road base and my Ariens did manage to spit it out although it did dent the impeller housing but did not crack the paint on the outside. I touch up the paint on the inside of the auger housing every year. The rusty inside of the impeller housing is back to shiny metal after the first snow storm.


----------



## YSHSfan

AriensPro1128 said:


> My opinion is you have to use common sense. Any snowblower can be used on a gravel driveway as long as you raise the scraper blade height by some means.


+ 1 with that. The less gravel the snowblower picks up the less damage it will get.


----------



## SND

For the cost premium of a honda, I see no reason they should skim on metal in the areas that see the most abuse and wear, at the very least match the competition. 
Going to 1/8" steel for the impeller housing won't kill the profits on the machine, heck I'd even pay the extra $2.00.


----------



## jrom

I hate to sound like a broken record, but...I've had a 600' gravel/dirt driveway for 24 years...over 195" of heavy wet snow every year... and_*one*_snow blower: a Honda HS828TAS. No other snow removal machine has touched this drive in those 24 years except a shovel. 

It has taken its hits - I have dings in the blower and chute areas, but it has taken it like like a champ.

I now have an HSS1332ATD and I raise the auger housing when I hear..._* Gravel Hitting Metal*_... It's not rocket science. Raise the auger housing and move on. 

I didn't and still don't expect a Rock Crusher.

I like the dependability and ergonomics of Honda equipment. It costs more, but not 2x or 4x what some people are stating.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

400' of gravel and I don't hear or see gravel going through the bucket. I have the skids low enough it almost never happens.


----------



## 94EG8

I'm with jrom on this one. We have a 300' crushed stone driveway here and although I haven't used my HS1132 on it all that long and I'm not sure what it was previously used on before I got it, it has taken it well. The first storm or couple of storms we just pack the snow down to give it a base, then we blow after that. But we've always done that, even with old Yard-Man machines that were at least twice as thick.


----------



## E350

OK, I am a new HS1132TA owner with a dirt driveway with granite heads poking through and little rocks here and there which I will clear during the Summer as clean as if it were my living room floor. 

The bottom auger housing on my HS1132TA is pristine (it was only used once) and I'd like to keep it that way.

So what do you guys think about adding ARMORskids on each SIDE of the auger housing?


----------



## ztnoo

Well.............as long as you have clearance for the auger and the ability to buy two sets, I personally see no problem.


----------



## E350

Ok funny guy, I meant one ARMORskid per side on the outside of the auger housing.

But are ARMORskids what I should buy? is the question.

(I can see that it is going to be hard for me to break into the Honda subforum crowd coming from the Ariens subforum...)


----------



## mobiledynamics

Honda fanyboys will have the answer as I don't. I recalling seeing the bucket sides - some have the holes/weld nut and some dont for the commerical skids. Unless, I'm also thinking the tracks come with rears and then there are no holes on the sides. And maybe it's ~year~ dependant.

Regardless. E350, I would OPT for the AS or OE commerical skids. If if was me, I would go that route, just because I'm in *OE* type of guy. Otherwise, the AS are pretty nice and well built as well.


----------



## ztnoo

Measure your center to center bolt mounting dimension, go the web site and search for skids with that spacing. If you have a question, email Bob, and he'll let you know what will work for your application.


----------



## E350

*md*: So AS is ARMORskids? And OE is "original equipment manufacturer"? If so, I didn't know that there was a Honda OE commercial skid.


----------



## mobiledynamics

This is another one which I can't seem to find any rhyme or reason. I added this to my 928....and the instruction sheet stated to not use the welded nuts and instructed to drill new holes into the unit a X, etc and to mount the skids there.


I'm sure there is a rhyme or reason for it.

ALOT of other posters have suggested to straight up use the factory welded nut. I recall this frequently when posters state such, as the instructions sheet that came it with advises the opposite.

Sorry for the terminology. Honda calls them commerical skids. We (endusers) just simply refer to them as Honda side skids


----------



## E350

Thanks, guys. I will measure the auger housing holes. I don't know if these will help *McRockFish* or not, but because of the longer ramped up running surface, I will likely pass on the OEM skids and go with the ARMORskids and their or my own backing plates.

ARMORskids Heavy Duty Snow Blower Skid Shoe Fits 2 3/4 in. Slot Spacing-asc0275 - The Home Depot


----------



## YSHSfan

mobiledynamics said:


> Honda calls them commerical skids. We (endusers) just simply refer to them as Honda side skids


Honda offers standard side skids and commercial side skids, the difference being that the commercial side skids have a very thick lower plate at the bottom (~1/2") compared to the standard side skids that probably have ~1/8" on thickness at the bottom (skid) area.


----------



## mishkaya

E350 said:


> Thanks, guys. I will measure the auger housing holes. I don't know if these will help *McRockFish* or not, but because of the longer ramped up running surface, I will likely pass on the OEM skids and go with the ARMORskids and their or my own backing plates.
> http://www.amazon.com/ARMORskids-Heavy-Blower-Shoes-spacing/dp/B019KV2AWA/?tag=viglink22016-20


I have an HS1132TA and am using armorskids as I have a gravel driveway. I have been pleased with them so far as they make it easier to navigate my uneven terrain. I haven't had any issues with chucking gravel either... For my machine I got the Item #: ASC2425-C, as well as the backing plates.


----------



## BWC

jrom said:


> I hate to sound like a broken record, but...I've had a 600' gravel/dirt driveway for 24 years...over 195" of heavy wet snow every year... and_*one*_snow blower: a Honda HS828TAS. No other snow removal machine has touched this drive in those 24 years except a shovel.
> 
> It has taken its hits - I have dings in the blower and chute areas, but it has taken it like like a champ.
> 
> I now have an HSS1332ATD and I raise the auger housing when I hear..._* Gravel Hitting Metal*_... It's not rocket science. Raise the auger housing and move on.
> 
> I didn't and still don't expect a Rock Crusher.
> 
> I like the dependability and ergonomics of Honda equipment. It costs more, but not 2x or 4x what some people are stating.



Hear Hear


----------



## E350

Thanks *mishkaya*! For others with nonpaved driveways, here is ARMORskid's owner *Robert* *Sayre's* response to my email:

_"I have pictures of that machine with asc-2425-c on my make model chart page. There is an issue with the back scraper bar bolt. You will need spacers to fill the gap. The person in the photo used longer bolts and nutsbetween the skid and the housing. My spacers come as a set of 4, try it. If you find you need one more on each side, email me. Since you have a gravel drive, and will be raising the machine up, you may want to see about mounting them inward instead of outward. Just one more thing, if you could take photos and let me know how they fit,etc. I'd really appreciate it. My skids come with two different tips - I'd also be curious how the narrow tip works on your situation compared to the wide tip.

Hope this helps!

--Bob"_

I will take pictures. Here is what I ordered:
 

2 3/8" Slot Spacing (set of 2 skids)
Item # ASC2425-C
Make of Snowblower: Honda HS1132TA
 

Spacers (Set of 4)
Item # SPC0300
Make of Snowblower:: Honda HS1132TA


----------



## bwdbrn1

12 gauge metal is .1046" thick, and 16 gauge is .0598"

I'm no metallurgist, and I really would like to know, is .0448" really that much? I'm just trying to picture four thousandths of an inch and it's overall impact on throwing snow.


----------



## E350

Huge difference between 12 gauge and 16 gauge.


----------



## SND

bwdbrn1 said:


> 12 gauge metal is .1046" thick, and 16 gauge is .0598"
> 
> I'm no metallurgist, and I really would like to know, is .0448" really that much? I'm just trying to picture four thousandths of an inch and it's overall impact on throwing snow.


Well, its about 75% more metal thickness, about 45 thou extra to wear through, also much better resistance to denting. 
It would have no impact on throwing snow though. 
Heavy duty/longevity is what we expect...


----------



## SND

I am careful not to catch rocks, I made special skids for it that extend a bit ahead of the bucket to help. Even racked all the driveway a few weeks ago to even out bumps.

I think I have it set around 1" high, I also keep a bit of slack on the height adjustment so I can rock it back easily when I hear it start to catch them but still, once they're in there, they're in there. Now there's some frozen ground at least, so next time shouldn't be so bad.


----------



## McRockFish

No doubt most people will be fine using these with gravel driveways and even going through the EOD piles where towns plow a bunch of crap. But you are going to have to very careful.

If you simply call Honda, which I did, and spoke to a Mike, he said "Honda strongly recommends not to use Honda snowblowers on gravel driveways". He said "you will eat a hole right through it". For everybody on here saying it won't happen if you are careful, maybe so, but why do it if they tell you not to?

For me, I don't want to have to be careful and worry about it. I don't want to buy other skids, and maybe line the impeller housing, or keep painting my impeller housing to keep the thin metal from rusting. I'm using it as a machine and don't have time to paint and shine it up like a man toy. 

And, of course I raise my skids! That isn't a solution, it just helps. That's why Honda says "Don't use on gravel driveways". Call them yourself. There is no way I'm going to keep all the gravel out! When the UPS and FedEx truck and my wife run through the slush during the day, and kick the gravel back on top of the hardpack, I can guarantee you, next storm I will hear the gravel going through the machine. Unavoidable. And the town plow doing the road will kick gravel into my EOD bank. Am I supposed to pick through this EOD pile so I don't run into a rock here? No thanks.

I still have one 928 but I will NOT run it on my gravel driveway. I'll bring it to my other in town property and use it on the asphalt there. There is no way I want to deal with leaving the bucket up so high I leave an inch of ice on my driveway in order to use this, and then still take in some rocks. I will simply use an old Ariens that has metal twice as thick that can take the gravel without issue.

I love the Honda motors and engineering, but wish they didn't build with such thin metal. And yes they do cost more than double what the Ariens Deluxe 28 does. And even these Home Depot models have the same 12 gauge metal that is almost twice as thick as the new Honda 928. I'm not saying the Ariens is better, but seriously, why does Honda build with such cheap thin metal and have to tell people, "Do not use on gravel driveways". Lots of us have gravel driveways? Make the machine more durable.


----------



## jrom

So really, your beef is with Honda not offering a commercial rock processing snow blower for the price of a high-end Ariens of what generation?

You can always price out a HUSER Wildhaus HSF 20-80. Looks like this is what you need. Gebr. Huser

Good luck on getting a rock crusher for under $4k...more like $15k


----------



## jrom

McRockFish said:


> ...But you are going to have to very careful.


No we don't have to be very careful. Just think it through...raise the auger housing up over the shooting gravel. The Honda's are not D9 bulldozers. Price out the difference.


----------



## McRockFish

OK. You're right. The engineers at Honda are wrong. They say "Do not use it on a gravel driveway" and they say, "You will tear a hole in the housing".

If you think you know more than engineers at Honda that designed them, you should call Honda customer support and correct them, and tell Honda you know better, and Honda should stop telling people not to use them?

And no, I don't want a rock crusher? I've been throwing snow for 37 years and I have a good idea what a quality machine should be able to handle. I want the industry standard 12 gauge metal and I won't have to worry! I haven't had to worry for the last 12 years because other machines have 12 gauge metal and they don't need to discourage people from using their machines on a gravel driveway.


----------



## jrom

So...why don't you stick with what is proven in your world?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Honda on gravel :banghead: Please don't make a discussion about the snowblower personal.



jrom said:


> You can always price out a HUSER Wildhaus HSF 20-80. Looks like this is what you need. Gebr. Huser


The Huser is just the "tractor" the working end that matters is a Zaugg. Please, let's give credit where credit is deserved.

I'd rather just get a Zaugg to begin with, their Bulldog or Snowbeast. :wavetowel2:


----------



## bwdbrn1

O.K. guys, McRockFish has done his homework and has come to the conclusion that the new generation Honda snowblowers do not fit the bill for him. He has kindly shared what he has found from his early experience and, through conversations with Honda in which he asked questions and expressed his concerns.

I'm sure that McRockFish knows how to use a snowblower, and clearly knows what he wants and what will work for him in his environment, and for now it is his tried and true Ariens that he has used for many years. He has taken it upon himself to share his findings based on his needs, and we should all take what he says, apply it to our own situations and go forward from there.

I looked back into my own Honda manual that is from 1999, and Honda said pretty much the same thing then that the manuals say now. Do not use on gravel. Like I've said earlier, we all know that manuals are written to educate and protect the owner/operator, and also to serve as a barrier to potential product liability. Compare owner's manuals of the 50s to manuals of today. There are more warnings than directions for use and maintenance.

I sent out an email to Mary Lyn of Ariens to find out what the current Ariens manuals say about the use of their snowblowers on gravel. Here is what she sent me.

Bruce:

For our newest models, Tech Service found this in our manuals:

For 2-stage units it states "Exercise extreme caution when operating on or crossing gravel drives, walks or roads. Stay alert for hidden hazards or traffic."

For Single stage units, it states "Exercise extreme caution when operating on or crossing gravel drives, walks or roads. Adjust skid shoes so scraper blade does not contact gravel. Stay alert for hidden hazards or traffic. "

Thanks.

Mary Lyn

At this point, do you guys really see this thread and it's conversations going much further? Unless somebody wants to look up what Toro, MTD, Briggs and Stratton say in their manuals about use of their snow machines on gravel, I think it's safe to say that none of them will necessarily want us to use them on gravel driveways.


----------



## jrom

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Honda on gravel :banghead: Please don't make a discussion about the snowblower personal.


Got it Kiss4aFrog. Sorry about that.


----------



## jrom

bwdbrn1 said:


> O.K. guys...At this point, do you guys really see this thread and it's conversations going much further?


Sorry abut that Bruce. Thank you for the feedback. I just get riled up when there is general negative feedback about a brand. Seems I would love to have a Honda powered Ariens mega blower...I'd buy that! ...or a Honda powered Toro...Honda powered BobCat!...Honda powered Husqy! ...just give me a Honda powered version without having to go through what Geno went through 

- Joe


----------



## E350

This has been one of the most informative discussions I have ever read on this forum... Thanks *McRockFish*!


----------



## jrom

Its just plain insulting to use the phrase "man toy" when referencing a major manufacturer on this forum. 

I grew up in Detroit...worked on assembly lines...family, friends, community... workers. 

Calling a major prime time manufacturer of machinery "man toys" is a "fighting words" connotation. I am sorry if I'm going off the deep end on this, but it is hard to stay silent.

Now that Honda is building wares in the United States of North America, I take issue with that phrase. I do wish Honda would make their drive trains available to other U.S. manufacturers at a reasonable cost.


----------



## McRockFish

Don't twist things Jrom. What are you talking about? This is exactly what I said in the post above:

"I'm using it as a machine and don't have time to paint and shine it up like a man toy."

Point is: IT IS NOT A MAN TOY, and we shouldn't treat them like that. Use them! Use them hard. We shouldn't have to worry about cheap thin metal and have to keep painting the impeller housings, and cleaning them up so they don't rot through. They are machines, not toys. For that price they should be heavy duty.

And, who out there doesn't wish Honda used 12 gauge metal like others, and not 16, so this wouldn't be an issue? I paid twice as much and I feel the metal should be better and be able to withstand what other brands can.

Enough for me here on this thread. Funny how you can't say anything negative about a brand without people going bizerk! And I don't care for Ariens auto-turn. So, there you go, I don't care what brand it is, they all have their issues.


----------



## jrom

That's cool McRockFish.

****, [Darn], I'm falling victim to not seeing your intent. I'm sorry for not catching your real intentions of your posts.

I really want to be able to clear my relatively long gravel/dirt driveway with the most power and ease of use available...on a medium budget. Don't really blame you for being disappointed though.


----------



## SND

Some may view is as criticism, I see in a notes to consider on design improvement.
Maybe they can add heated grips too... 

Moving production would have been a great opportunity to address all such issues when tooling up for new models.


----------



## nZone

Ask ourselves this question, how many of us have replaced Honda Snowblower auger housing?


----------



## jrom

SND said:


> ...Maybe they can add heated grips too...


Right on!


----------



## jrom

nZone said:


> Ask ourselves this question, how many of us have replaced Honda Snowblower auger housing?


Good point.


----------



## E350

SND said:


> Some may view is as criticism, I see in a notes to consider on design improvement.
> Maybe they can add heated grips too...
> 
> Moving production would have been a great opportunity to address all such issues when tooling up for new models.


Ditto.

*McRockFish* is not "bashing" he is discussing one specific design flaw in a very expensive piece of equipment. Which apparently should be redesigned. His comments are in detail, supported by pictures, discussions with the Honda technicians themselves and by the Honda Owner's Manual.

Until Honda gets its act together and does a redesign using thicker metal, this thread serves as a great discussion - on both sides of the issue - for those who have a gravel driveway and are considering a Honda snow blower.

It is threads like these which push manufacturers to improve or show other manufacturers the way to make a superior product which will fill a particular market niche. 

I have absolutely no brand loyalty. Earn it and you will get my loyalty. Fail me and I will tell the World.


----------



## E350

Why is this listed on craigslist?




https://reno.craigslist.org/for/5365300781.html


----------



## ztnoo

Well I've only been around here for two months, but from everything I have read concerning Honda, and specifically the newest Honda snowblowers being made now here in the US, the one thing they better get figured out is their production and delivery schedule.

Seems there's a bunch of people who have put money down on new Honda snowblowers that either still don't have them, or had to endure huge delays and lots of excuses from their dealers.
If you can't get what you ordered and were counting on getting, the last thing you are worried about is the gauge of steel they are currently using.

Honda is lucky this isn't a really horrific winter like the last couple have been.
If it was, huge numbers of Honda buyers would have gone elsewhere.
I'm not sure of the root cause of their production and delivery woes, but they better get it straightened out before next winter, or they are going to have a real problem here in the US selling their snowblowing products, no matter how good they may be.


----------



## Flexin

Some info from Toro's manual that I noticed.

James


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

jrom said:


> ...just give me a Honda powered version without having to go through what Geno went through
> 
> - Joe


What fun would that be 

I'd love to have the time, money and resources to duplicate that machine.
With maybe one or two more horsepower and a cup holder. :icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan

Maybe one day K4F ...... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## 94EG8

If this was local, or even remotely close to me I'd jump all over it.


----------



## bwdbrn1

That auger bucket could be a replacement for the many we've seen where the owner's didn't pay attention to the skid shoe setting and ground the bottom edges right off. Or, it could certainly be for one that had a hole ripped in the side by a rock.

So far, as for the "H.A.T." manufactures, we have learned that Honda specifically says not to use their machines on gravel, while Ariens and Toro advise to use extreme caution in they manuals.

Anybody got a copy of an MTD branded machine they could read for us to share?


----------



## YSHSfan

bwdbrn1 said:


> So far, as for the "H.A.T." manufactures, we have learned that Honda specifically says not to use their machines on gravel, while Ariens and Toro advise to use extreme caution in they manuals.


You may have missed what TORO states on the manual, to me it implies not to use on gravel (but maybe I'm wrong :facepalm_zpsdj194qh). Read the last section.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Toro would be with caution on gravel UNLESS it has the pivoting scraper. Sounds like the units the the Pivoting scraper shouldn't be used on gravel as the scraper is designed to be in contact with the surface.


----------



## Flexin

I found Cub Cadets.

James


----------



## SnowG

You don't need a manual to figure out that you should raise the scraper bar and auger to a height that doesn't interfere with the gravel. You also don't need a manual to tell you gravel is going to scratch the **** out of any coating and accelerate wear of the underlying metal. 

The manual isn't a substitute for judgment -- it provides instructions to protect operators, bystanders, and legally limit liability for the maker. 

So the real answer for the OP is: 
1) Adjust the machine so it's raised to clear more of the gravel
2) Fix the gravel so it's more level
3) Fix the machine when it wears out, failing 1 or 2 above.
edit -- I agree with others who wrote it would also be very helpful to add side shoes that are extra large, to reduce digging in gravel.

As for brand differences or metal thickness, or metal hardness, _Quality is defined by whether something meets or exceeds the design and build specifications_ and holds up under intended use and wear. This is an objective standard. Hondas certainly have a reputation for having few defects and holding up, and it's to their credit that they fixed the transmission issues before users experienced failures -- even though it hurt their short term business.

_"Perceived quality"_ _is defined by whether it meets or exceeds expectations_ -- and this is a where the OP has an issue -- his expectations are a subjective standard and happen to be different than Honda's. 

He reports he's chosen Ariens -- another good brand, made with thicker steel, and he'll fight auto-turn. Either way if he treats it without regard for design and materials limits he should expect more wear and failure.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Suggestions have been made to that effect several times, and the OP has reiterated several times that the new Honda snowblowers did not meet his personal expectations.


So, we've seen and heard from at least four of the major manufacturers of snowblowers. Honda, Ariens, Toro, and MTD through the Cub Cadet line. To me they've all pretty much said that use of snowblowers on gravel is not a good thing.


Gravel is bad, nnkay.


----------



## Flexin

Did they mention the reason for the odd shaped auger housing and how long they have been doing it that way? I wonder if it is designed that way to combat clogs something like Toro's ACS on a smaller scale?

James


----------



## lillbear

I looked at the Honda and chose the ariens instead. The second thing I did is like I had done to my old one took impeller out and everything else apart.Got some truck bed liner spray and put 2 coat inside the bucket. I did that 5 years ago to my old one and there no metal showing yet. And by the way my driveway is 300 feet long by 100+ feet wide gravel all around


----------



## lillbear

Sorry about the double post small phone big fingers lol


----------



## SND

lillbear said:


> I looked at the Honda and chose the ariens instead. The second thing I did is like I had done to my old one took impeller out and everything else apart.Got some truck bed liner spray and put 2 coat inside the bucket. I did that 5 years ago to my old one and there no metal showing yet. And by the way my driveway is 300 feet long by 100+ feet wide gravel all around



I like that idea, could probably do the inside of the chute too. Which brand did you use or recommend? 
Is it fairly good for anti-stick properties?


----------



## E350

94EG8 said:


> If this was local, or even remotely close to me I'd jump all over it.


Thanks to this thread by *McRockFish *I am now the proud owner of a brand new replacement auger housing for $150. The owner loved his HS1132 but sold it when he moved from Western side of the Sierras in South Lake Tahoe, CA over to the Eastern side of the Sierras in Gardnerville, NV where there is less snow and it melts quickly.

When he sold his HS1132 the buyer was only interested in the cheapest price, so he kept his replacement auger housing which he paid $700 for (his auger housing was beaten up after 20 years of use). So, I bought it at the bottom of Kingsbury Grade today.

I will start my own thread on my thoghts on my new to me HS1132TA vs the Ariens ST1032 (which I am keeping for the dirt, rock strewn, compacted ice plowed CalTrans "EOD." But suffice it to say for now, the thin skinned HS1132TA is a hundred times better for blowing snow, while the Ariens ST1032 is bullet proof and blows snow with granite rocks much better.


----------



## bwdbrn1

We'll look forward to following your work and your evaluation of the two machines in a unique side by side comparison.


----------



## E350

*bwdbrn1*: Yup, I will post my description/comparison ("evaluation" is a little strong, because the Ariens ST1032 and the Honda HS1132TA are the only two machines I have ever owned). I just came in to eat dinner, but I've got to tell you on my sloped dirt driveway where the slope is your friend going downhill, driving up and over an 18" bank and then nose diving into 20" of soft snow, even if I could do that with the wheeled/chained Ariens - it would be a total stuck, get out the shovel, nose plant. The HS1132TA tracked just buries in and eats its way out while flowing downhill. But because of my lack of experience, I don't know if that is just because the Honda is tracked and the Ariens is wheeled and all tracked machines in addition to Honda would perform as well. (I am changing over our old Craftsman belt-driven gear transmission garden tractors to old Craftsman hydro-static drive transmission garden tractors and plan to become a hydro-static fanatic. I do like the hydro-static transmission in the Honda.)

*McRockFish*: Don't leave us! I want to read your comparison of the Honda's with whatever you go to next. Your comparisons are very, very valuable to newbies like me., 

So I want to hear more from McRockFish


----------



## lillbear

SND I used the duplicolor bed liner spray. Use the blue cans not the black one. Nothing seems to stick to it.


----------



## John B

*Press Release Cites Gravel Use*

Hello,

Honda might wish to acknowledge that in its August 17, 2015 press release it stated the following: "*Auger Height Lever *– adjustable gas strut to raise/lower and position the entire auger housing precisely, providing prefect [perfect] *ground clearance over gravel or non-smooth surfaces*. (_all track models)._


----------



## bwdbrn1

:icon-deadhorse:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

bwdbrn1 said:


> :icon-deadhorse:


*Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh again I DON'T GET IT?????????*


----------

